# Bladder/Urinary Tract Infection



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only. Mothering Boards
Alternative and Complementary Medicine Archive
Bladder infection

This topic was originally posted in this forum: Alternative and Complementary Medicine
Author Topic: Bladder infection
RILEY BEAR
Member posted 03-15-2001 09:37 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How can I treat my bladder infection naturally? I am drinking cranberry jucie but I was wondering if their were any herbs that would help!

k'smami
Member posted 03-15-2001 10:45 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Echineacha (I never know how to spell it). It supports your immune system people like to drink it instead of antibiotics. Whenever my son is sick I give him the drops and I have the tea. He was sick recently and it worked wonderfully.

mom at home
Member posted 03-15-2001 05:03 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Drink TONS of fluid (the more you pee the better), water preferably, not anything with sugar in it, and drink the unsweetened cranberry juice. It tastes terrible but sugar is a deterrent for getting rid of it.
When I feel one coming on, I can usually keep it at bay by drinking lots.

Becca
Moderator posted 03-15-2001 05:51 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cornsilk tea is useful if there is any sensation of burning, also bearberry or yarrow are both urinary antiseptics, as well as echinacea. If you can find the dried herbs in gel caps take them, as yarrow tea is pretty awful though very effective.
Blessings, Becca

suseyblue
Member posted 03-15-2001 10:17 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm not sure, but I think yarrow might be an abortifacient- don't take it if your pregnant!
I've had excellent luck with warding off the constant bladder infections *I* was having by taking the cranberry capsules (they even have 'em at WalMart- & a lot cheaper than GNC & I haven't noticed a difference). It's better than taking it with sugar, and drinking it unsweetened I wouldn't be getting much into me, yuck!

Suse

Lori W
Member posted 03-15-2001 10:29 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In addition to making sure the cranberry is unsweetened you should of course eliminate sugar from your diet until the infection is gone.
i think probiotics would help too.

kimward
Member posted 03-15-2001 11:02 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am also a big fan of cran-dophilus. It is an acidophilus(which will help maintain the friendly flora in your gut and intestines) along with dried cranberry powder.
Kim


----------



## pony (Dec 23, 2001)

I have a Urinary Tract Infection (caused by Strep B germs) and I am pregnant. The OB\GYN wants to put me on ampicillin but I thought maybe I should try to treat it w/ cranberry pills or other natural means. However, I have no idea how many to take or how long to take it. I just ran out of the cranberry pills today. It's urgent that I get this treated. Can anyone help me?


----------



## michelle (Jan 17, 2002)

I have used cranberry for UTI's successfully in the past...I believe I took 1-2 400mg capsules, three times a day. But the important thing is to literally drown yourself with water. You have to drink so much water to flush the bacteria out of the urinary tract and allow the cranberry to work. I would just drink water until I was nauseous!







In addition to the cranberry, I took 500 mg vitamin C, every two hours, 30 mg zinc per day, and completely cut out sugar. I believe that the sugar was the major contributing factor to my UTI's...that and not enough water every day. HOpe that is helpful. The cranberry is safe for pregnancy....won't hurt the baby, and at worst will give you an upset stomach if you take too much. Tell doc you want to try this natural rememdy for a week, and then come back in for a urine test to make sure infection is cleared. I've gotten rid of mine several times this way. Lots of luck to you!

Michelle


----------



## z-girl (Nov 28, 2001)

In addition to cranberry, you can try uva ursi and/or slippery elm bark. Check out Susun Weed's Herbal Pregnancy book. Drink TONS of water like Michelle said, and cut out all sugar and carbonation. Drink water until you can't stand it, and then drink more! Eat well, sleep. I hope it passes naturally. Mine usually do if I'm vigilant.


----------



## michelle (Jan 17, 2002)

It was my understanding that uva ursi was not recommended during pregnancy, but I have heard of midwives using it during pregnancy very carefully. You don't have to take much of it anyway, so even less during pregnancy. Just my two cents worth.

M


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

I have always wondered about something:
Let's say you have GBS in your vagina, but it is SOOOO close to your urinary opening... is it possible that someone gets a false positive for a UTI just because there were some GBS bacteria on the surface if that area and not nessesarily inside. You know what I mean...?


----------



## michelle (Jan 17, 2002)

Yes, I think that is possible, in fact, pretty common. At my midwife's office, they let the moms dip their own urine at every check up. They show you how to read the little stick and everything. One of the squares is for leukocytes, which are white blood cells (high level would indicate infection), and it would often come up a little high(out of the normal range) when I would do it. I asked why and the midwife said that it's usually just contamination from any vaginal bacteria that go into the urine. That's supposed to be taken care of by the wipes that you use before you take the specimen, but I guess they're not 100% effective. Anyway, the midwife said that a UTI is only indicated when the leukocytes AND one of the other tests is high (I can't remember which...think it is nitrites??) So I guess it's possible that a doctor might mistake vaginal contamination for UTI. Good question!









M


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

Along w/ cranberry extract or cranberry juice, blueberry juice is also great for helping w/ UTI's.
And I second the notion to drink lots of water!!!
I had a slight UTI when I was 12 weeks pregnant... I went to see my acupuncturist a couple times, as well as take some cranberry caps- it cleared up pretty quick.
Also, be sure to take plenty of acidophilus.


----------



## Amulet (Nov 19, 2001)

How about trying Grapefruit seed extract, about 6-8 drops in a glass of water twice a day. It can also be used as a vaginal swap 10 drops in egg cup of olive oil, when needed.

Please get tested for strepB vaginally before your due date, it could be passed to your baby during birth and can too quickly overwhelm their system and lead to death. Its scary and I know - I had a strepB infection when dd was born and thankfully she was fine, I was only told later (it took them 2 weeks to give me the results of tests) and then I read an article about a woman whose baby died from strep B transmitted during birth! I was horrified and shocked that no one had thought it important. One of the midwives told me that when she worked In Australia and NZ women are routinly screened for Strep B before birth because it is easily cleared up (yes with antibiotics but worth it for a safe delivery) and reduces mortality rates. In my second pregnancy I had to demand to be tested several times before finally my GP did the test a week before due, I was positive again (some people carry strep B with no symptoms), I took a very short course of antibiotics before the birth and was clear. If you are treated too long before the birth you need to be tested again because it can return quickly, best to be treated in the last 2-3 weeks.
THIS is IMPORTANT please take care with it!


----------



## pony (Dec 23, 2001)

I am a carrier of strep B. It's something that you never really get rid of--it's always in your system. I was tested for it before the birth of my first baby and since I tested positive, I had to be strapped to an IV with antibiotics. I know I have to take antibiotics again for this birth.
I also read somewhere that Uva Ursi should not be taken while pregnant. Wish I had known that during my last pregnancy when I took it for something else. However, the new cranberry pills I'm taking do have some uva ursi along with echinacea and other herbs.
I think I will take the recommended dosage on the cranberry pill bottle, plus some, and make another appointment in a week or so to be re-tested.
Thank you for all your good advice!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2001)

Don't forget that when you urinate, force it out with as much pressure as you can apply. This is part of what makes the water work by literally flushing your pipes.

This is my first post back in quite some time.


----------



## Stacy (Nov 28, 2001)

I have one kidney and get uti's all the time. I use Acidophillus. You can but it at wal-mart or anywhere. There are several forms, pills, liquid. This can also be used for yeast infections. It can be used during pregnancy and breastfeeding and has really helped. Hope it works for you!


----------

